# Marshall vs Orange



## dk2429

Curious to see which brand y'all prefer for rock and why? We're about to start gigging soon, and the current amps (besides a Fender Blues Jr) ain't gonna cut it.. Debating between Marshall and Orange, specifically the smaller 50 watt amps for just small gigs..... Plan to use our current amps for monitors.

Thanks


----------



## Rawpower

Might Look into Blackstar amps.


----------



## MarkU

I bought a Blackstar amp, to have at the house. It's a combo, sounds great. However the footswitch sucks. Sucker works about 1/3rd of the time. Need to send it in for replacement, or warranty repair.


----------



## Bruce J

50 watts should be more than enough for any gig. Frankly 20 watts (tube amp) is plenty for almost any club. If you're playing a bigger hall than you can fill with 20 (or 50) watts cranked up, then you'll almost certainly have a full PA set up anyway. You'll appreciate the lighter weight of a smaller amp too unless you're a lot younger and stronger than I am - and there's an excellent chance of that!

As for Marshall or Orange, of course both have a great following. I'm a Strat and Fender guy myself, but it's awfully hard to beat the sound of a Les Paul going straight into a Marshall for classic rock. There are so many good options out there, it's hard to believe you could go wrong with any of them.


----------



## just plain bill

had a guy sit in once....brought a 20w of some kind...sounded great cuz it was wide open with all the accompanying tube sounds, and fit right in loudness-wise...i'm mostly harp, and have sold nearly everything, but i'd get a 20w next time with 2 tens...amps get heavy with each passing yr, lol...
oh yeah, i'd still run it into the pa, but use a green bullet harp mic in front of the amp! really dirties the tone...makes it heavier, if that makes sense...


----------



## dk2429

I know this thread is a while back, but I ended up getting a Marshall DSL100H with 4x12 cab


----------



## jakejas

Nice.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Seeing this on a friend's page made me think of this thread:


----------



## ccoker

Friedman Dirty Shirley!


----------



## MJD07

It all depends on your price point, tube or solid state, etc. I will say this though, there is a reason you see Marshalls on countless stages with professional musicians. All of that said, I am a Fender guy. Vintage Fender amps with the right pedals, for my ears, is unbeatable


----------



## dk2429

Got a Marshall DSL100H head and a 4x12 1960a Lead cab


----------

